# OBS Studio 19.0.0 Auto-configure Feedback Megathread



## Fenrir (May 19, 2017)

As of version 19.0.0, an auto-configure option was added to the Tools menu in OBS Studio. This feature will run a stress test on your system to determine the settings that will most likely work for you. We have done as much testing as possible to ensure that the test will be as close to accurate as possible, but please understand that a test like this will never be able to be 100% accurate.

For example, the stress test does _not_ test your GPU load while a game is running. This is something you should always be aware of, as maxing out your GPU with a game will cause issues in OBS since it uses GPU to composite your scenes and sources. As a personal recommendation, I would say to have any games/apps open and running while the test is going that you would have open during a normal stream, to replicate your real-world scenario as much as possible.

If you are streaming, the auto-config wizard will also make a connection test to the streaming service you wish to use, and provide accurate bitrate numbers that reflect what your connection can handle. These may not reflect what a speed test shows, as speed tests are designed to provide the highest numbers possible and don't take into account connection instabilities. An issue report that the connection test showed your max bitrate as 1500kbps when your speed test says 5000kbps is something you should contact your ISP about, or read the connection issues guide here: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/wiki/Dropped-Frames-and-General-Connection-Issues

This thread is intended for users to provide any feedback or suggestions on the auto-configure tool, as well as to report any issues with the resulting settings or tool itself.

When making a reply to this thread, _*make sure you include a log file*_.


----------



## Greendweller (May 20, 2017)

It seems to have a few bugs.
It didn't auto start the first time i started obs after the update.
I did run the auto-confi. Realised at the end that the hardware option was selected for streaming (NVENC). clicked back till i could change the option so it would test with x264. Went on to let it do the tests again and applied the recommended settings.
On checking the settings i noticed that it did applied the fps but not the bitrate it recommended.


----------



## XeiZ (May 20, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/EVhsMxf.png
http://i.imgur.com/eBL3Db8.png

Bitrate does not get applied.

Also https://upload.binarydream.fi/2017-05-20_18-36-15-633.png
Not sure if it should recommend 1080p 60fps 6000kbps for streaming on twitch.


----------



## alincupunct (May 20, 2017)

It didn't apply any settings for me.
Also, there's no AMD encoder for me (it was working on 18.0.2 with the 2.1.3 hotfix)

Log - https://gist.github.com/18a22bd938f7b7f33dc55390343ee7f0
http://imgur.com/a/2yrRR


----------



## dodgepong (May 20, 2017)

The bug where stream settings don't apply will be fixed in 19.0.1 shortly.

EDIT: 19.0.1 should be available now.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Hey.

I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.

Anyway, I was wondering if you could implement a feature to 19.0.2;

I have noticed that the feature puts the settings into simple mode when you go to the output section. Since people, such as myself, do separate audio tracks and other features outside of simple mode, it would be nice to have the feature to either have the settings generated from both simple and advanced mode.

Ty and happy developing.


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.
> 
> ...



The auto-configuration wizard is intended for people who are new to OBS and streaming, not for advanced users. If you're in advanced output mode, you're more or less expected to know what you're doing.


----------



## Fourgees (May 21, 2017)

Tried it out. Pretty cool. Only issue was that it overestimated my bitrate up to 6000 (when my upload is around 5.5 mbps). 

I set it up using twitch, doesn't twitch limit most people to 3500? Just something to keep in mind. I'm excited on the progress of OBS!


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2017)

Fourgees said:


> Tried it out. Pretty cool. Only issue was that it overestimated my bitrate up to 6000 (when my upload is around 5.5 mbps).
> 
> I set it up using twitch, doesn't twitch limit most people to 3500? Just something to keep in mind. I'm excited on the progress of OBS!



Twitch increased their limits to 6k a few months ago. The results are taken from an actual connection test done to the ingest servers for the selected service. If it reports 6k, it's possible you're getting more upload speed than you think!


----------



## Fourgees (May 21, 2017)

Interesting, thanks for the update. Need to stay on top of the latest news. I just checked my upload speed via testmy.net and it showed 5.5 as my upload. (It's pretty bad upload where I can get internet).


----------



## DukeTate (May 21, 2017)

I love the auto-config! It installed flawlessly on my Mint and I was able to do a test stream within 4 minutes from downloading OBS.

Thank you.


----------



## TryHD (May 21, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> Twitch increased their limits to 6k a few months ago. The results are taken from an actual connection test done to the ingest servers for the selected service. If it reports 6k, it's possible you're getting more upload speed than you think!


Twitch doesn't limit you currently at all at ingest servers (which they did in the past), they write from a 6k recommendation, not limit, in reality you can stream even with 100 MBit/s if you have fast enough upload, but getting it to the viewer is tricky at that bitrates. 60 MBit/s did work fine to view for me, but i don't think twitch will be happy if you go for that bitrate.


----------



## Jon Ferry (May 21, 2017)

TryHD said:


> Twitch doesn't limit you currently at all at ingest servers (which they did in the past), they write from a 6k recommendation, not limit, in reality you can stream even with 100 MBit/s if you have fast enough upload, but getting it to the viewer is tricky at that bitrates. 60 MBit/s did work fine to view for me, but i don't think twitch will be happy if you go for that bitrate.



If your a non partner then you are limited to 6000 but if you are a partner then you are free in the wind so to speak.


----------



## TryHD (May 21, 2017)

Jon Ferry said:


> If your a non partner then you are limited to 6000 but if you are a partner then you are free in the wind so to speak.


You are not limited, create a new acc and try it yourself and you will see.
I don't get it why you guys always try to say: "you are limited" "that is not possible" bla bla bla, although you didn't try it yourself. I tryed it myself with a fresh account and got the results that i wrote above.


----------



## SirJaxxy (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> Hey.
> 
> I have used the tool and it works well. Haven't tried recording or live streaming but it is fully functional in what does its job, just don't know if it does it right.
> 
> ...





Fenrir said:


> The auto-configuration wizard is intended for people who are new to OBS and streaming, not for advanced users. If you're in advanced output mode, you're more or less expected to know what you're doing.



Wow really disappointed to hear such a closed minded response to asked for feedback! I actually came to this thread to ask for the same thing in a future release. Just because I know how to set up multi track audio does not mean I understand all the nuances of the best streaming/recording settings for my system. This would also make streaming/recording from different machines much simpler.


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

@SirJaxxy It was a straightforward response to the question.  The wizard is meant to help new users configure sane settings in simpe output mode, not as a replacement for knowing what you're doing in advanced output mode.  There are resources available if you want to know more about how specific program settings work.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Sapiens said:


> @SirJaxxy The wizard is meant to help new users configure sane settings in simpe output mode, not as a replacement for knowing what you're doing in advanced output mode.


What about those that have problems with advanced settings and have multiple problems within their systems? People can still use advanced settings for extra features, just like the choice of having multiple audio tracks that has been already mentioned.

When I first started OBS, I went straight into advanced mode because I love analysing data. I have to say I had spent countless hours trying to get the maximum quality I could get for my computer within those settings because the simple mode doesn't justify its full potential.

Whilst it may be *targeted* for new users with the simple mode, make it so it works for everyone in later stages. That's if you're willing to do so and as long as it is beneficial for everyone else to do that exact feature.

Lastly, I love the feature. By any means I am not hating on it or anything negative about it (just in case you were thinking otherwise.) - But since it's a beta, I just want to suggest that it would be beneficial to me at least for this feature.


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

Fissshie said:


> What about those that have problems with advanced settings and have multiple problems within their systems?


What about them?  The wizard isn't meant to fix every problem, it's training wheels for new users.  Advanced mode is for advanced users, and the number of features available there makes an auto-config wizard much less viable (unless we're just carrying over the settings from Simple output mode).  A wizard is never going to replace technical knowledge and trial-and-error testing for people who want to fine tune settings.


----------



## Fissshie (May 21, 2017)

Sapiens said:


> What about them?  The wizard isn't meant to fix every problem, it's training wheels for new users.  Advanced mode is for advanced users, and the number of features available there makes an auto-config wizard much less viable (unless we're just carrying over the settings from Simple output mode).  A wizard is never going to replace technical knowledge and trial-and-error testing for people who want to fine tune settings.


Just to clarify the feature is only meant for computer-illiterate users?


----------



## Sapiens (May 21, 2017)

The feature is meant for users who are new to OBS and/or unfamiliar with real time video encoding, which would include but not be limited to computer-illiterate users.  You guys sure are making this tedious.


----------



## dodgepong (May 21, 2017)

If you want to use the wizard, then just run the wizard, and instead of clicking "Apply settings", just copy down the settings that it displays and enter them manually into the appropriate Advanced settings fields.


----------



## Suslik V (May 21, 2017)

@SirJaxxy You may be interested in this info: NVenc Indistinguishable Quality Settings for 3440x1440

As for wizard, I see that it doesn't changes default downscale filter (when output is lower than base from final recommendations) and most video cards still can do bicubic or lanczoc without performance drop. Or maybe I miss something.

https://gist.github.com/6f7a7bc69046eb7974217e4aaf12e1d1


----------



## grasstypemage (May 21, 2017)

I ran the Auto-configure, and all settings were applied just fine, but the suggested bitrate was 6000, and when I tried a test stream I was dropping about 60% of frames.


----------



## dodgepong (May 21, 2017)

@grasstypemage Can you post your log from the session where you ran the wizard and the test stream?


----------



## Fenrir (May 21, 2017)

TryHD said:


> You are not limited, create a new acc and try it yourself and you will see.
> I don't get it why you guys always try to say: "you are limited" "that is not possible" bla bla bla, although you didn't try it yourself. I tryed it myself with a fresh account and got the results that i wrote above.



Just want to clarify this here. Twitch doesn't have any hard limits in place, this is correct. However, if you stream at more than 6k, (and especially if you stream at something obnoxious like 20k+) Twitch could ban you, and I've personally seen warnings go out to users streaming at ridiculous bitrates.

So, please stop spreading misinformation. Nobody streaming to Twitch should use more than 6k without explicit permission from Twitch first.


----------



## TryHD (May 22, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> Just want to clarify this here. Twitch doesn't have any hard limits in place, this is correct. However, if you stream at more than 6k, (and especially if you stream at something obnoxious like 20k+) Twitch could ban you, and I've personally seen warnings go out to users streaming at ridiculous bitrates.
> 
> So, please stop spreading misinformation. Nobody streaming to Twitch should use more than 6k without explicit permission from Twitch first.


Do you have a Source for that, which is from 2017? because their tech stuff at Reddit says other things. They even explicit denied that on Reddit. So at this point you are on the spreading misinformation side of things i think.


----------



## Fenrir (May 22, 2017)

TryHD said:


> Do you have a Source for that, which is from 2017? because their tech stuff at Reddit says other things. They even explicit denied that on Reddit. So at this point you are on the spreading misinformation side of things i think.



I don't have any "proof" and I'm kinda over this discussion. Do what you want then, this is off topic anyway. Any further replies regarding this will be removed as not relevant to the thread.


----------



## EntranceJew (May 22, 2017)

Hello friends.

Due to my monitor's overscan, I have my base resolution set at 1824x1026 scaled by my GPU, and when this tool is run it suggests using 1216x684, neither of which being presets for twitch. I have noticed that when I stream with non-square multiples of standard 16:9 resolutions I will only have my source and current settings for quality options available, instead of those plus 720p, 480p, etc.

What I typically do is downscale this to 1280x720 and eat the visual quality loss from transforming video by that resolution, or set my canvas to 1280x720 and play at that resolution. Depends on the game.

It also suggests to set my bitrate to 6k at 60fps, while twitch suggests using 3.5-5k at that framerate and resolution (1280x720).

Personally I don't notice too many differences between "NVEC H.264" vs "x264" and it doesn't appear to take too much stress off my CPU but I guess it doesn't hurt either.

my logs, bit of extra data here, ctrl+f 1216


----------



## Momentum (May 24, 2017)

i7 3770k, 16gb RAM, R9 270, 100/6 connection. streaming pretty much always on 720p@60fps with x264 at 4600 bitrate with no issues.
auto-config reported i should use QSV @ 3000 bitrate and 1152×648 resolution...
erm no thanks :)
i can see this beign helpful for new people, but any "experienced" person should get his own optimal stream settings on his own already


----------



## Fenrir (May 24, 2017)

Momentum said:


> i7 3770k, 16gb RAM, R9 270, 100/6 connection. streaming pretty much always on 720p@60fps with x264 at 4600 bitrate with no issues.
> auto-config reported i should use QSV @ 3000 bitrate and 1152×648 resolution...
> erm no thanks :)
> i can see this beign helpful for new people, but any "experienced" person should get his own optimal stream settings on his own already



This was likely because you told it to prefer hardware encoding.

And yes, as mentioned several times already, the auto-configuration tool is not for advanced users.


----------



## alpinlol (May 24, 2017)

Tool doesnt recognize the Windows System Audioformat e.g. 48k Hz and simply uses the 44.1k Hz default.

Maybe consider a "are you a partner" (yeah its oriented for new users but still) checkmark since 720p60 with 4350 is rather high since it still tends to buffer every now and then and a actual desired output resolution


----------



## Jon Ferry (May 27, 2017)

TryHD said:


> You are not limited, create a new acc and try it yourself and you will see.
> I don't get it why you guys always try to say: "you are limited" "that is not possible" bla bla bla, although you didn't try it yourself. I tryed it myself with a fresh account and got the results that i wrote above.



Your right about that your not actually limited and I've always knew that but if you go on your dashboard whilst your streaming you have something called a "configuration check" this ranges from poor/Incompatible to excellent. When streaming above 6000 you will enter the poor/incompatible which limits the devices which can watch your stream and other things like that. Instead of saying everything I just said me and other people just say limited. Yes we know we are politically incorrect but it just makes sure that a person doesn't go above 6000.


----------



## PlayBoyMan (Jun 25, 2017)

I used the Wizard today. For quite some time I've always had issues with what my streaming settings should be, and I was never really satisfied with the settings I had. So I gave it a try and I found many settings were changed. I accepted the settings it recommended and did a test stream.

It was beautiful. My past streams were ok, but this was amazing. I might adjust the bitrate from 6000 to 4500, but everything else is perfect. It was clear and crisp. Damn near got goosebumps. The settings it recommended were so on the money.

This is a great feature to include in OBS. Thank you so much for this feature. Good Job. I've enclosed a log to aid the devs.
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f715a280294de8d5b5ce77ffef261b2a


----------



## steadio (Oct 21, 2017)

I used the auto config and it went incredibly smoothly, except that bit of static and noise that gets streamed to youtube triggered a strike for going against the community guideline and I have a strike now. can we make it so it isn't just noise?


----------



## RytoEX (Oct 24, 2017)

steadio said:


> I used the auto config and it went incredibly smoothly, except that bit of static and noise that gets streamed to youtube triggered a strike for going against the community guideline and I have a strike now. can we make it so it isn't just noise?



The auto-config wizard specifically cautions the user to switch their streaming channel to private mode.  While I'm not sure if YouTube does the same monitoring for private channels/videos as public ones, you _can_ avoid _actually_ streaming live publicly to YouTube at all by using their Events system instead of Stream Now.  Set up a private event for a future time, grab its stream key, and use that.  Once you're done testing, delete the event.


----------



## badriah (Nov 27, 2017)

THANK YOU..!


----------



## zer0kage (Dec 6, 2017)

I get a crash when I try it. I simply click on running the auto-configure and my OBS crashes. Related to this is that I cannot create scenes or add inputs (capture devices, media, etc.)

Here is my log of the auto-configure crash. 

https://pastebin.com/eUCfydd5


----------



## AgentVenom8 (Dec 7, 2017)

Sometimes, when I try to record, my frames drop from 60 to 40. I hope this gets inmporved


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 7, 2017)

zer0kage said:


> I get a crash when I try it. I simply click on running the auto-configure and my OBS crashes. Related to this is that I cannot create scenes or add inputs (capture devices, media, etc.)
> 
> Here is my log of the auto-configure crash.
> 
> https://pastebin.com/eUCfydd5



You are on macOS 10.9.5, which is below the minimum required 10.10 for OBS. You need to update macOS to the latest available.



AgentVenom8 said:


> Sometimes, when I try to record, my frames drop from 60 to 40. I hope this gets inmporved



Frame drops indicate that your GPU is overloaded, which is something that the autoconfig cannot test. The autoconfig only tests your PC's ability to encode the video, not to render it. Make sure you're capping FPS in your games to avoid this kind of issue.


----------



## Bat Espada (Dec 23, 2017)

i don't stream with obs but i do record on it. i think auto configure has some problems. when i used it it fixed my lagging problem when recording on my games but it think it did something the the videos i record it themselves. Its a normal video but when i export it to adobe premiere it thinks its a audio file. i only see this on just the one i record the other videos i record before using the auto configure they were fine. i been trying to get help on this problem. i couldn't get any solutions on this


----------



## Fenwick17 (Dec 30, 2017)

Would it be possible to implement a user selected bitrate cap?  
It returns 6000 using NVENC, however I don't have the transcoding option on twitch so 6000 is higher than I would like to use.  
It would be good if you could cap it at says 3000, and it will return the best results based on that, deciding whether to use x264 or NVENC at that specific bitrate.


----------



## FSHSchmo (Dec 30, 2017)

Using the Auto-Configuration Wizard and I am getting the following message - Failed to connect to any servers, please check your internet connection and try again.  My internet is working fine as I am posting this message from my PC :D  Using OBS Studio 20.1.3 (64 bit, windows)


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 30, 2017)

Fenwick17 said:


> Would it be possible to implement a user selected bitrate cap?
> It returns 6000 using NVENC, however I don't have the transcoding option on twitch so 6000 is higher than I would like to use.
> It would be good if you could cap it at says 3000, and it will return the best results based on that, deciding whether to use x264 or NVENC at that specific bitrate.



The point of the test to identify what your PC and connection can handle. If you're an advanced enough user to understand that you don't want the bitrate that high, the auto-config isn't really for you. Also, Twitch provides transcode options for pretty much all streams above about 10 viewers these days.



FSHSchmo said:


> Using the Auto-Configuration Wizard and I am getting the following message - Failed to connect to any servers, please check your internet connection and try again.  My internet is working fine as I am posting this message from my PC :D  Using OBS Studio 20.1.3 (64 bit, windows)



Can you get me a log from when you try to use the auto config? Do help -> log files -> upload current log after running the test and getting that error.


----------



## FSHSchmo (Dec 31, 2017)

Fenrir said:


> Can you get me a log from when you try to use the auto config? Do help -> log files -> upload current log after running the test and getting that error.



Tried it again this morning and it worked like a champ.  Question though, it suggested my bitrate to be at 6k, should I lower that to say 2k?


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 31, 2017)

FSHSchmo said:


> Tried it again this morning and it worked like a champ.  Question though, it suggested my bitrate to be at 6k, should I lower that to say 2k?


Entirely up to you. Lower bitrate will invariably mean lower overall stream quality, however.


----------



## Harvey S (Jan 2, 2018)

Auto-configure  works on YouTube but not on Church server?


----------



## Michael Harmon (Jan 2, 2018)

I would highly recommend a prompt to run this tool is made when a new user first runs obs, so that if they don't know about this tool that they can still receive the benefits.


----------



## Fenrir (Jan 2, 2018)

Michael Harmon said:


> I would highly recommend a prompt to run this tool is made when a new user first runs obs, so that if they don't know about this tool that they can still receive the benefits.



We already do. :)



Harvey S said:


> Auto-configure  works on YouTube but not on Church server?



Looks like your server is expecting a username/password for auth and you have none entered? Since that has nothing to do with the autoconfig, can you make a separate thread for more assistance?


----------



## Harvey S (Jan 2, 2018)

Fenrir said:


> We already do. :)
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your server is expecting a username/password for auth and you have none entered? Since that has nothing to do with the autoconfig, can you make a separate thread for more assistance?



Sorry if this is the wrong Thread.  I do have username and password entered in to the Settings/Stream   URL,  Stream key, use authentication is checked, and and user name and password are all filled in
I can stream to this server I was hoping to use the training wheels.  My Thought was that the
Auto-Configuration Wizard is not sending the username/password.


----------



## Marotheit (Feb 13, 2018)

Wanted to comment and say that using the auto-configuration has changed my stream immensely (in a positive way). I used to have trouble streaming some games at 720p@30fps, but now I can actually stream some games 1080p@60fps, while still retaining a solid bit of performance in the game, which is something I never thought possible. I was actually looking into buying a second computer just to get the stream looking more solid while maintaining the ability to play on my gaming rig, so the auto-configuration may have just saved me several hundred dollars.

I know the results of the auto-configuration won't be this solid for everyone, but I highly recommend it to anyone who happens to be on the fence. Thank you for this amazing feature!


----------



## Beldorian (Feb 17, 2018)

New user - using the OBS Studio 21.0.1 (64bit, windows)
Auto-Configuration Wizard Beta
Streaming setup
Under the Stream Information dialog I have the following selected
I would like to check the box to "Estimate bitrate with bandwidth test (may take a few minutes), but, I am not able to check the box.

Is this a bug or is this option not available for the YouTube service?


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 18, 2018)

The bandwidth estimator was disabled for YouTube because YouTube started flagging the test streams with copyright violations for some reason, even though it's just static.


----------



## alexodd9 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello

I have had a problem with the obs studio, it does not let me transmit, it tells me to check the transmission server or that a firewall is blocked.

Testing: http://prntscr.com/ip2ek4

I have tried to deactivate all the antivirus and firewall and change the transmission code but the same thing keeps coming up.



Regards, alexodd9


----------

